# DIME amps any good?



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 4, 2011)

I saw those DIME amps in a guitar shop this evening. I was only in for a few minutes to have a browse (and despite it being 07:30pm and the store being dead, the assistant didn't even ask me if I wanted to take a closer look at anything) and I'm considering upgrading to a better amp setup than my current PodXT and Fender DSP 90.

This particular shop had a few of those DIME amps in, a few combos and a half stack. They looked pretty basic, lacking in features and were aesthetically cheap and nasty looking, though their prices were definitely "mid range".

Are these things any good? I'll probably end up buying a Peavey 6505 combo since I don't need a huge gigging amp, but I did wonder about those DIME things. I don't like D-bag, or his tone, but if the tone form these things was great I could live with having his name plastered all over an amp I was using. Has anyone tried them? I'm assuming much like many products from various companies with Dime's name on it, it's cheapish junk aimed at the Dime-core kids.

Share your thoughts and experiences dudes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 4, 2011)

Apparently they're just updates to the basic Randall amps Dime was using in the early days.

I never thought those Randalls were too spectacular so I don't see these being too great. 

Just get an old Randall if you want that sound as they're likely far cheaper. Though, I'd just keep the POD if I had to choose.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 4, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Apparently they're just updates to the basic Randall amps Dime was using in the early days.
> 
> I never thought those Randalls were too spectacular so I don't see these being too great.
> 
> Just get an old Randall if you want that sound as they're likely far cheaper. Though, I'd just keep the POD if I had to choose.



It's definitely not a tone I'm after, I hate Dbags tone 

That said, perhaps someone knowledgeable can answer my next question and save me making another thread.

A Peavey 6505 60 watt 1x12" combo is £449, the 6505 60 watt 2x12" combo is £1300, nearly 3 times the price! Am I missing something here, or does the 2x12" sound like a total fucking rip off? Does it do something wildly better than the 1x12"?

links to both

Peavey 6505 Combo

Peavey 6505 Plus 112 Combo


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 4, 2011)

The speakers that come in those combo's do it no justice. Buy a used combo from the US for way cheaper then replace the speakers and profit.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 4, 2011)

The 1x12 is made in China, the 2x12 is made in the USA. That's where the huge price gap comes from.


----------



## Quax (Jul 4, 2011)

I think it doesn't sound that bad if you want to go for that Dime-Sound, but I'd go for a 6505 instead.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hmmm for £1000 I could get a Marshall Kerry King head and the Marshall 2x12" cabs are not that expensive either, between £200 and £300 pound...

Whatever I get, a sonic assault on my neighbours is imminents, as is a crippled bank balance


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 4, 2011)

Go for the 2203KK. It's a steamroller in amp format.


----------



## groph (Jul 4, 2011)

Fuck, that feardse guy gets a good tone out of everything. I call shenanigans.

The Dime amps seem to be marketed at your stereotypical 14 year old metalhead who hasn't developed their ear yet. I can't take the aesthetics of the amps but the clips I've heard actually weren't that bad. If it's cheap and you like it then go for it. Just rip off the logo or my soul will die a bit.

You're probably still better off with something else.


----------



## Curt (Jul 4, 2011)

If you're going to buy something with randall tone, buy a randall. and for the love of god make it a V2! 

but seriously, if you can go for the 2203KK, DO IT!


----------



## Shadowspecced (Jul 5, 2011)

It sounds like a randall rg100, like exactly. Which is a good thing and a bad thing, it's a good thing in the sense that it's arguably one of the best solid state designs ever, and it's perfectly capable of getting a very usable, and overall great sound. It's bad in the sense that there is absolutely no faking a tube sound out of it. It's absolutely and unmistakably solid state, just good at it. You CAN get other sounds then the 'Dime' sound out of it, but you also can definitely get the 'Dime' sound out of it. Visually, I don't like 'signature model' anything for the most part, especially when it's that obvious, but as long as you're not playing 90's groove metal, nobody will think you're a dime wanna be. Otherwise, I think the amp looks pretty cool, especially with red tolex or something and the green paint pen looking markings for the knobs.

Overall, I'd say it is good. Can you do better? probably, for the price? Maybe not, but in the end it's up to you and your ears, as much as everyone hates to hear it.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 5, 2011)

Randall > DIME
Simple as that.

I'm strongly against the 2203KK. Now, let me say here and now that I LOVE Marshall amps, especially the JCM 800 2204. I think they really fucked up the KK though. It's a fizzbox. They put in a Noise gate so they could say that it offsets that but it really doesn't. Shit, buy a Peavey Butcher or a Jet City JCA100H (or HDM, either one) and re-tube it with KT-88's and you have basically the same thing.
And don't forget that VOX is a very viable option. An AC15C1 is awesome, and a 15W Night Train is freakin amazing. They're not high-gain, but boost it (OCD or OD-808) and you can actually get some pretty crushing tones.

Also, Laney.


----------



## hutchman (Jul 5, 2011)

Dimebag rules. Dime amps, rules not so much. Actually not at all. He had one of those unique tones that ONLY works if your actually in Pantera. If you not in Pantera and I'm willing to bet you aren't, then I would steer clear.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 5, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> I think they really fucked up the KK though. It's a fizzbox. They put in a Noise gate so they could say that it offsets that but it really doesn't. Shit, buy a Peavey Butcher or a Jet City JCA100H (or HDM, either one) and re-tube it with KT-88's and you have basically the same thing.



You must have been doing something wrong or tried out a defective/broken unit as the three I've tried have been far from fizzy. Is there some noise? A little, but none more than my old JCM800. Without that type of circuit there's a high noise floor.

The original Peavey Butcher was JCM based, but did have a few differences, namely the transformers. The current Butcher is far removed from the original in nearly every aspect. The closest thing Peavey made to the JCM800 was the Rockmaster amps (not to be confused with the preamp of the same nane). 

As for the Jet City, that was based on the Soldano SLO, a very different beast from the Marshall. It'll take far more than a retube to make an SLO based amp sound like a Marshall.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 5, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You must have been doing something wrong or tried out a defective/broken unit as the three I've tried have been far from fizzy. Is there some noise? A little, but none more than my old JCM800. Without that type of circuit there's a high noise floor.
> 
> The original Peavey Butcher was JCM based, but did have a few differences, namely the transformers. The current Butcher is far removed from the original in nearly every aspect. The closest thing Peavey made to the JCM800 was the Rockmaster amps (not to be confused with the preamp of the same nane).
> 
> As for the Jet City, that was based on the Soldano SLO, a very different beast from the Marshall. It'll take far more than a retube to make an SLO based amp sound like a Marshall.



Nevermind what I said about the Jet City. While they're damn good amps, nothing like a Marshall. Dunno what I was thinking there.
I know that you can get a Butcher to sound really damn close to a Marshall though.

I don't know what was up with the KK. It sounded really fizzy. Not that it didn't sound good, just was really noisy without the gate.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 5, 2011)

If nothing else, you shouldn't buy the Dime amp just on the principle of not rewarding Dean for continuing to ride Dime's corpse to the bank.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 5, 2011)

Just to restate, I can't stand Dime's tone, I was just wondering if these DIME amps were a decent product or just more cheap shit with his name on it.

As for the 2203KK, the samples I've heard have been great. Sounds like a real plug in and play amp, and gets cranked but not overly gainy. I like an aggressive, bitey gain but I generally try to use as little as I can get away with to maintain clarity in my tone.

I will definitely not be buying a DIME amp though


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 5, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Just to restate, I can't stand Dime's tone, I was just wondering if these DIME amps were a decent product or just more cheap shit with his name on it.
> 
> As for the 2203KK, the samples I've heard have been great. Sounds like a real plug in and play amp, and gets cranked but not overly gainy. I like an aggressive, bitey gain but I generally try to use as little as I can get away with to maintain clarity in my tone.
> 
> I will definitely not be buying a DIME amp though



At the $399 price they go for new Im tempted but going to assume they are just more cheap shit that sounds terrible at high volumes! Could sound awesome though. Would be kind of fun at that price just for the kick of nailing Dime's tone 

Dime Amplification Dimebag D100 120W Guitar Amp Head: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jul 5, 2011)

FWIW Crowbar uses these heads now and previously were using the Rg100es


----------



## demoniaco (Jul 5, 2011)

dime amps... bleh! Flat pedal distortion in a wooden box.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 24, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Go for the 2203KK. It's a steamroller in amp format.


Not to rehash on old thread for no reason, but if these heads were foot switchable they would be unbeatable...The tone is so damn good!


----------



## Soubi7string (Jul 25, 2011)

they sound like shit imo, though I think D-bag's sounded like shit too.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 25, 2011)

UltraParanoia said:


> Not to rehash on old thread for no reason, but if these heads were foot switchable they would be unbeatable...The tone is so damn good!



Are they not compatible with a footswitch?


----------



## danenachtrieb (Jul 25, 2011)

The Abbott family is shameless.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 25, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Are they not compatible with a footswitch?


 
I'm assuming he's referring to the Beast mode on the Marshall KFK, in which case, no it's not.


----------



## poisonelvis (Jul 25, 2011)

i'd pass,piece of junk,way better priced amps out there,just because they slap dime on it don't mean it's any good.


----------



## op1e (Jul 25, 2011)

What makes it remotely appealing is the dual effects loops. Why isnt this done more? Pretty much eliminates the need for midi anything if you just want modulated cleans and a dry rythm channel.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Me and 3 guitar center employees here tested the 1x12 model and it was just awful, the distortion channel sounded so bad it broke up instantly, no chord definition at all, I don't know if it was defective or what, but it was absolutely, positively, the WORST amp I've ever heard in my entire life, I tested it with a Dean ML79, some red Charvel, and a Schecter Damien 7 Elite.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 25, 2011)

op1e said:


> What makes it remotely appealing is the dual effects loops. Why isnt this done more? Pretty much eliminates the need for midi anything if you just want modulated cleans and a dry rythm channel.



Lots of amps have footswitchable effects loops, which would get you the same result.


----------



## danenachtrieb (Jul 25, 2011)

When I see this amp, I don't need to hear it to know it's going t be garbage.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 26, 2011)

danenachtrieb said:


> When I see this amp, I don't need to hear it to know it's going t be garbage.



That was my first impression. The shop I saw them in no longer seems to have them in stock, and probably not because they sold all of them!


----------



## Curt (Jul 26, 2011)

@ the 2203KK not having a toggle for the "beast" feature on the footswitch... not a problem to me. the beast feature just seems to turn the amp into a fizz bucket, ime...

the 2203KK sounds every bit like a good JCM 800 should, I don't know why for the life of me that it actually cost less than a new JCM 800. toss a boost in front of it and it's good to go.


----------



## ridner (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a Dime amp and dig it. It is not my go to amp by any means but I enjoy playing it. I have managed to get a lot more out of it than just a Dime Clone sound. That is basically what the amp is meant to sound like, but with some tweaking you can definitely get some other non-Dime tones out of it. I really like it as far as SS amps go but there are definitely better sounding amps out there. It sounds great for what it is. They actually sound better than I was expecting. I wouldn't sell or trade mine.


----------



## Bribanez (Jul 26, 2011)

why so much Dime hate in here?


----------



## poisonelvis (Jul 26, 2011)

love dime---hate everyone using his name to sell shit...makes me sad,he was cool as fuck,i miss em'.


----------



## Caveman (Oct 4, 2011)

Just to get on this I love Dime, Respect his tone, that said, If they make one more signature dime product I'm gonna start sending every shit i take in a box to dean with their name on it and see how they like it. 

BUTTTTTT..... THAT BEING SAID.... I Had a dime amp (got it so cheap it was like why not?) IT was a great amp for thrash and of course (shocker) dime like groove metal, Its not a peavey, its not a marshall, its also a 1/4 of the price and decently Thick and Heavy out of the box. I did end up selling it when i needed some cash. it wasnt essential to me. I did enjoy jammin on it. It didnt need dimes name. I bet if they just woulda released it with some original name and the price it has it woulda got alot more positive review and less dimebashing.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Oct 4, 2011)

BIG ISSUE WITH THE DIME...In order to get a clean tone, you have to shut the drive volume off. No, I dont mean switch the channel, I mean litterally turn the volume all the way down. No joke, if you dont do that, you can have a clean tone AND a distorted tone at the same time. Another issue? The lead channel actually makes the amp quieter. Its a SHITTY amp IMO.


----------



## Caveman (Oct 4, 2011)

^ did you not have the footswitch or something? it has seperate clean and dirt channels and an option for both at once (that was different but i tinkered with it had some fun) But if you didnt have the footswitch it didnt have channel controls on the amp face (worst part for sure) and yeah the sustain boost did lower the volume but thats just some kinda deal between compression and gain and distortion some amp tech explained to me. apparently thats how the original ss randall amps dime used were too.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Oct 4, 2011)

Caveman said:


> ^ did you not have the footswitch or something? it has seperate clean and dirt channels and an option for both at once (that was different but i tinkered with it had some fun) But if you didnt have the footswitch it didnt have channel controls on the amp face (worst part for sure) and yeah the sustain boost did lower the volume but thats just some kinda deal between compression and gain and distortion some amp tech explained to me. apparently thats how the original ss randall amps dime used were too.


 
I never owned a dime, but ive seen MANY videos of it with that issue, and this was the most obvious.

Dime Amplification D100 - Playthrough - YouTube


----------



## Caveman (Oct 5, 2011)

I think he hits a few semi sweet spots in it personally guess its all opinion. but yeah their not immaculate amp heads But id rather buy it at the 150 I paid for mine. then the 250 + 100$ stompbox for anything else with this kinda gain


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Oct 5, 2011)

Caveman said:


> I think he hits a few semi sweet spots in it personally guess its all opinion. but yeah their not immaculate amp heads But id rather buy it at the 150 I paid for mine. then the 250 + 100$ stompbox for anything else with this kinda gain


 
True, back when i was using ss amps i was using a crate gt1200, but jesus i never realized how scooped ss amps are, even with mids maxed to 10


----------



## Floppystrings (Oct 5, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The 1x12 is made in China, the 2x12 is made in the USA. That's where the huge price gap comes from.



And the transformers are smaller, and different.

I was extremely close to buying one, but the tone is different compared to the head and 2x12 combo version.


----------

